# MAJOR Issues with R3 After Firmware



## LSXPhotog (Feb 18, 2022)

I just used my R3 for the first time since the new firmware update and I immediately ran into issues on my first image. The camera froze up and gave me an error code, then it power cycled on its own and took the photo. This happened between 7-10 times today. I will be sending the camera into Canon first thing next week, as this is unacceptable and they need to find out what's going on with it.

I have well over 100,000 images taken on this camera with the original firmware and this has never happened before, so I know it must be related to the new firmware release.

Please share any of your experience with the firmware here, but I just wanted to let everyone one know they should probably wait on updating...the camera is no longer reliable.

UPDATE: It appears this issue is at least partially linked to shooting bracketed exposures with electronic shutter. I can get the camera fail in E-shutter than switch to mechanical and it works, then switch back to E-shutter and it fails again.









R3 Error


Watch "R3 Error" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanks for the warning. I had no freezes prior to the update, and on the principle of if it ain't broke don't fix it, I have not installed the update.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks for the warning. I had no freezes prior to the update, and on the principle of if it ain't broke don't fix it, I have not installed the update.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


Will do. I plan to see what Canon can do about this in the short term, but will be reverting back to the shipping firmware if they can't resolve it or can't reproduce the phenomena. LOL


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 19, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> Will do. I plan to see what Canon can do about this in the short term, but will be reverting back to the shipping firmware if they can't resolve it or can't reproduce the phenomena. LOL


I get the feeling that you'll get the "can't reproduce" song and dance as long as they don't have a fix ready for testing. The shutter shock interplay with the IS in the EF600III was such a case. And as Roger Cicala has pointed out, the tests Canon service centers run are basically taking a picture of a bookshelf, so apart from playing dumb, they also don't put much effort into it.


----------



## tron (Feb 19, 2022)

It would be useful if you had a video demonstrating the specific problem so as to make them accept it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2022)

tron said:


> It would be useful if you had a video demonstrating the specific problem so as to make them accept it.


Perhaps. With the 1D X bug I found, I had a video and still got the ‘we can’t reproduce it, send us your camera’ generic answer for something that was clearly a firmware bug.

Presenting them with the video _and_ the specific combination of settings causing the problem, they could reproduce the issue and issued a firmware patch.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm starting to regret the happy olden times of the Kodak Brownies which couldn't be ruined by software "improvements".


----------



## unfocused (Feb 20, 2022)

As I wrote in another thread I had the eye control autofocus freeze up after I downloaded the new firmware. It only happened once and hasn’t happened since. It occurred halfway through the second of two basketball games in a row and I was using a 512 GB Sandisk card and getting the little thermometer icon showing up in the viewfinder so don’t know if heat was a contributing factor.


----------



## bernie_king (Feb 21, 2022)

Had my 1st shoot today with the new firmware. I had no issues. Tracking worked fine, no lock-ups, no reboots, eye control worked the same. Around 1000 frames using Lexar Pro 128GB CFExpress.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I'm starting to regret the happy olden times of the Kodak Brownies which couldn't be ruined by software "improvements".


Just light leaks on the bellows


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I'm starting to regret the happy olden times of the Kodak Brownies which couldn't be ruined by software "improvements".


People keep asking what could be in a 1 series R, not this sh!t!

I said the other day the more I hear about these issues, across all brands, the more I like my 1DX II.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 21, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> People keep asking what could be in a 1 series R, not this sh!t!
> 
> I said the other day the more I hear about these issues, across all brands, the more I like my 1DX II.


Never had one single issue with my EOS D III, D IV and R, although I downloaded all available firmwares. Could the issue be due to a growing (unnecessary???) complexity of the new cameras?
Maybe I'm the only one, but I regret cameras are becoming what in France we call "usines a gaz" or natural gas refineries...


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 21, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> People keep asking what could be in a 1 series R, not this sh!t!
> 
> I said the other day the more I hear about these issues, across all brands, the more I like my 1DX II.


@neuroanatomist mentioned a bug in his D1X. Inconceivable !!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 21, 2022)

Do photographers grow to resemble their cameras? If so...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Do photographers grow to resemble their cameras? If so...


Oooh, I'm a dinosaur...


----------



## unfocused (Feb 21, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> People keep asking what could be in a 1 series R, not this sh!t!
> 
> I said the other day the more I hear about these issues, across all brands, the more I like my 1DX II.


I think you once referred to us R system buyers as beta testers. I think that is actually quite accurate. Maybe by the second or third generation manufacturers will have resolved these problems. And I will be too old to lift a camera.


----------



## bernie_king (Feb 21, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> People keep asking what could be in a 1 series R, not this sh!t!
> 
> I said the other day the more I hear about these issues, across all brands, the more I like my 1DX II.


I suppose that depends on your experience. Typically you see people with problems post on forums, etc... I can tell you that all of my R cameras (R6, R5, and now R3) have all outperformed my 1DX II. I would never go back. I shot 1 Series cameras back to the 1D IIn. All of these cameras (including DSLRs) have their little issues that you work around. Have I had my cameras freeze? Yes. 3 times across 3 bodies and probably 100,000 frames. That being said I had my 1DX II reboot on me a couple of times. These cameras are more complex, which also means more situations where a combination of factors can cause problems. IMO it's worth the performance boost 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 21, 2022)

I recall somebody complaining in Canonrumors that he didn't want some new features, especially video.
That answer he was given : "where is the problem? Just don't use them".
Meanwhile I come to believe that too many functions raise the probability of issues. I do not mean we should return to the seventies, but am firmly convinced there exists a correlation between troubles and features. Only time will help...remember the first electronic fuel injections!


----------



## SteveC (Feb 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I recall somebody complaining in Canonrumors that he didn't want some new features, especially video.
> That answer he was given : "where is the problem? Just don't use them".
> Meanwhile I come to believe that too many functions raise the probability of issues. I do not mean we should return to the seventies, but am firmly convinced there exists a correlation between troubles and features. Only time will help...remember the first electronic fuel injections!



A damn fine point. Analogous to cars with a zillion "features" including twelve way adjustable seats, etc. More stuff that can break. And in that case it's lots of small motors, which must be physically fixed, rather than something that can be done with software.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I recall somebody complaining in Canonrumors that he didn't want some new features, especially video.
> [..]


Good luck taking photos without a video feed to the EVF/LCD.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 21, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Good luck taking photos without a video feed to the EVF/LCD.


That's true. And, I've been a long time advocate for video in cameras (even though I almost never shoot video) because the extra sales helps lower the costs for stills shooters and really, all digital cameras at heart are video cameras.

But...I do wonder if, as video and stills features become ever more sophisticated, if the dual operating system of the R5C might be the wave of the future. Have one operating system for video and one for stills to avoid software and hardware conflicts.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 21, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Good luck taking photos without a video feed to the EVF/LCD.


OOOOPS...
By the way, I was only quoting. Canon would be plain silly not to offer video like all their competitors, also knowing many customers need or want it.


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 21, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I do wonder if, as video and stills features become ever more sophisticated, if the dual operating system of the R5C might be the wave of the future.


Yes, so do I. I'm curious if there will be reports of freezing R5Cs and if how often.
But not to forget the R5C will probably sold less.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 22, 2022)

Not sure what's going on here anymore, but back to the topic of the firmware issue, I just got off the phone with Canon. The camera is going to be shipped tomorrow. I've got a job today that I typically wouldn't use the R3 for, but I am planning to use it just to try and introduce the issue again and document it.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 23, 2022)

I used the camera for video and photo today and didn't have a single issue. So I can only assume the issue had something to do with using a remote trigger or using flash. It's off to Canon tomorrow, but I'll try to mess with it before I box it up.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 4, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I used the camera for video and photo today and didn't have a single issue. So I can only assume the issue had something to do with using a remote trigger or using flash. It's off to Canon tomorrow, but I'll try to mess with it before I box it up.


My most recent experience with Canon ended positively, with a fix of my 100-500 that had been banged hard front-first into a door frame, but not until I begged them to try again. They wanted what I've read about frequently, sending in the R5 so it could be "adjusted with the lens." I said I didn't want to do that and asked for one more careful test, asked them to look at how long I've been with CPS, to also note other qualifying items in my gear-list, etc. They retested, opened it up, and found some elements slightly out of alignment. Came back as sharp or sharper than when I first got it.

But if you are sending in something that cannot be reproduced, unless they are relentless in trying to force the "phenomenon" to happen, you can predict what first and even second response you will receive. So, good luck overall, and especially trying to reproduce it before sending it!

Looking forward to your final outcome being positive too!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 4, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> My most recent experience with Canon ended positively, with a fix of my 100-500 that had been banged hard front-first into a door frame, but not until I begged them to try again. They wanted what I've read about frequently, sending in the R5 so it could be "adjusted with the lens." I said I didn't want to do that and asked for one more careful test, asked them to look at how long I've been with CPS, to also note other qualifying items in my gear-list, etc. They retested, opened it up, and found some elements slightly out of alignment. Came back as sharp or sharper than when I first got it.
> 
> But if you are sending in something that cannot be reproduced, unless they are relentless in trying to force the "phenomenon" to happen, you can predict what first and even second response you will receive. So, good luck overall, and especially trying to reproduce it before sending it!
> 
> Looking forward to your final outcome being positive too!


You are proving to be the RF 100-500mm designer’s nightmare with the number of sagas you have reported here!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 5, 2022)

Well, gang, I was able to capture video of the issue before sending it into Canon - I still haven't sent it in because work has been piling up!

It may have something to do with bracketing or when the camera is connected to a bluetooth remote.

I'm not sure when I'm going to be sending the camera in at this point. I haven't been able to spare a series of 2-3 days without a camera and Canon needs my camera in their hands in order for them to send me a loaner...and I am pretty sure getting an R3 as a loaner is probably not going to happen since it's in such short supply. Again, I'll keep everyone posted. I'm going to try and share the video if I can find out how to upload it somewhere for free.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> Well, gang, I was able to capture video of the issue before sending it into Canon - I still haven't sent it in because work has been piling up!
> 
> It may have something to do with bracketing or when the camera is connected to a bluetooth remote.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm going to be sending the camera in at this point. I haven't been able to spare a series of 2-3 days without a camera and Canon needs my camera in their hands in order for them to send me a loaner...and I am pretty sure getting an R3 as a loaner is probably not going to happen since it's in such short supply. Again, I'll keep everyone posted. I'm going to try and share the video if I can find out how to upload it somewhere for free.


you can upload it to a social media site and then link to it here


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> You are proving to be the RF 100-500mm designer’s nightmare with the number of sagas you have reported here!


I did manage to go nearly a year without a mishap! CarePak saved some bucks.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> Well, gang, I was able to capture video of the issue before sending it into Canon - I still haven't sent it in because work has been piling up!
> 
> It may have something to do with bracketing or when the camera is connected to a bluetooth remote.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm going to be sending the camera in at this point. I haven't been able to spare a series of 2-3 days without a camera and Canon needs my camera in their hands in order for them to send me a loaner...and I am pretty sure getting an R3 as a loaner is probably not going to happen since it's in such short supply. Again, I'll keep everyone posted. I'm going to try and share the video if I can find out how to upload it somewhere for free.


I once used this free site for a posting here: https://streamable.com/


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I once used this free site for a posting here: https://streamable.com/











R3 Error


Watch "R3 Error" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## MORphoto.net (Apr 13, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I just used my R3 for the first time since the new firmware update and I immediately ran into issues on my first image. The camera froze up and gave me an error code, then it power cycled on its own and took the photo. This happened between 7-10 times today. I will be sending the camera into Canon first thing next week, as this is unacceptable and they need to find out what's going on with it.
> 
> I have well over 100,000 images taken on this camera with the original firmware and this has never happened before, so I know it must be related to the new firmware release.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. Just got my R3 and I've been experiencing the exact same thing with 5 image exposure brackets and electronic shutter. Switched to mechanical shutter and no issues so far. Wondering if you have had any trouble since, or if you downgraded the firmware. I have no idea where to find the old firmware download. Not on Canon site.


----------



## bernie_king (Apr 13, 2022)

About 2700 images since upgrading the firmware with no issues. Electronic shutter with adapted 600 II, Sigma 85, RF100-500, and Sigma 14-24.


----------



## tron (Apr 14, 2022)

Unfortunately as far as I know the original version of cameras is not available anywhere. I wonder if service centers can help though...


----------

